# How true do Salomon boots fit?



## 181

Ok first off, I know I should try on boots before buying, but I live in Dallas and all the board shops around here only carry Burton and Ride. I have large, narrow feet and have been recommended Salomon boots because of their low profile and narrower construction. I'm thinking of ordering some F20s. The place I'm buying from has a good return policy so I can return them for different sizes, just a lot easier to get it right on the first try. Anyways I wear a 12 in most athletic shoes but like them a bit loose. In slip on boots I'll wear an 11 since they have to fit snug. My foot actually measures 11.25". Basically I need to know if I should order a 29,29.5 or 30. Thanks.


----------



## PowSurfer

I measure a size 12, most athletic shoes I wear a 13. I have the Malamutes in a 29.5 which is snug but perfect. my toes hit the end but are not jammed or uncomfortable. based on what you say I would go with the 29, definitely not larger. I would also look into custom insoles, much better stock and a good investment in your comfort and performance.


----------



## john doe

Salomons run true to size. If your foot measures 29.5cm long then a size 29.5 salomon will be the perfect length. If your foot really measure 11.25 inches long then that is 28.5cm and a 28.5 boot would fit the length perfect. That doesn't mean the entire fit will be perfect but it will get you close.


----------



## mwl001

I'll agree, pretty true to fit. I usually wear 10.5s in everything, but my boots are 10s and they're perfect. Of course everything else I buy based pretty much on comfort, not performance, so I would say 10 is a true fit.


----------



## 181

Thanks guys!!


----------



## DC5R

I'll throw my comment in as well. They do run true to size. Just make sure you do have narrow feet as the F20s are narrow around the balls of your feet. Otherwise, you'll love the boots.


----------



## buggravy

I'll echo what everyone is saying in that they do run true to size length wise, but different models definitely fit differently. I wear the Maori in a 9.5 and it's a perfect fit, and was when new. Tried a Synapse in the same size, and there's no way I could have worn it. Toe box was way more narrow.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

What's your definition of true? Mondo, Euro, or American?


----------



## 181

BurtonAvenger said:


> What's your definition of true? Mondo, Euro, or American?


I mean how accurate is the fitting chart they have. If I measure my foot properly and it measures 28.5cm long, will I fit in to a 28.5 boot with out discomfort associated with the boot being too small? I know there are outliers but if 75% of people say that they purchased the same boot size and thier foot size and it fit well, then I would consider that boot to generally fit "true". For instance 90% of people that have worn Puma shoes will tell you that they run small, I have to wear a 13 in their shoes, no matter the model.


----------



## Qball

I wear a size 11 in my DC boots and they are pretty snug, maybe a little too tight. I wear a 28.5 (10.5) in my Salomons and they are perfect. Athletic shoes I normally wear 11.5


----------



## comtal

I usually wear a 9.5 US on my street shoes and I wear a 9US on my F22s. The very first time I put them on I was worried that they were too snug but they turned out to be perfect.

Albert


----------



## travis.rice.fan

Hey,

I got salomon boots last year and loved them out of the box. They fitted great and then as the season progressed them seemed to do the opposite of what I expected, toughen. Now when i use them I have an incredible sharpness in the top part of my foot right underneath my binding strap. The logical answer would be that my foot grew but it didn't. I think what happened was that the boots began to crease and now the crease digs into my foot.. idk.


----------



## 181

Thanks for the replies. I ordered the 29s. I'll update for future reference.


----------



## Tourbo24

i wear 9.5 shoes and i got salomons in 9, at first they felt a little snug but they adjusted to my feet very nice! my brother also has a size 9 but in burton and they are to small for me.. go figure burton POS! lol


----------



## Roskopp

181 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I ordered the 29s. I'll update for future reference.


How were the 29's? Have to decide between 25.5 and 26 myself. Mondopoint seemed to be somewhat between 25 and 25.5. Sneakers are usually 7 or 7.5 depending on shoe.


----------



## snowjab

I have some d benedek f20 salomons and theyre the best ever. I wear 11.5 and because theyre not as bulky i went from a wide to a normal board and a M/L binding.


----------



## MistahTaki

how true are you to yorself?


----------



## Vaikis_

measured my foot and got 27.5, bought Salomon F22 size 27.5 and I can touch boot end with fingers easy. I think they can be too small for me  How everybody here can go even half size smaller, don't understand


----------



## mwl001

travis.rice.fan said:


> Hey,
> 
> I got salomon boots last year and loved them out of the box. They fitted great and then as the season progressed them seemed to do the opposite of what I expected, toughen. Now when i use them I have an incredible sharpness in the top part of my foot right underneath my binding strap. The logical answer would be that my foot grew but it didn't. I think what happened was that the boots began to crease and now the crease digs into my foot.. idk.


I think I'm starting to have the exact same issue -- I have 6 days in mine so far. I think most people who say "go 1/2 size smaller" mean from your normal shoe size to your boot size.. not to measure mondo then go down 1/2 size. I wear 10 1/2 shoes normally and bought 10 boots, no issues with toe space. YMMV.


----------



## john doe

Vaikis_ said:


> measured my foot and got 27.5, bought Salomon F22 size 27.5 and I can touch boot end with fingers easy. I think they can be too small for me  How everybody here can go even half size smaller, don't understand


If by finger you mean toes then it is normal for your toes to touch at first and even push against the front if you are trying to stand strait up in them. The forward lean of the boot cuff will push your foot forward making them seem smaller then they will be in riding position.


----------



## caneyhead

I wear size 12 shoe. I wear equivallent to 11.5 salomon boot. Quite a bit of packing and break in. I've got well over 100 days on mine. Bought a new pair last year in anticipation of self destruct this year. However, theyre still going strong. Good Boots.


----------

